# Any help would be great, thanks



## tullfan (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Everybody,

My story is long so I am going to dramatically shorten it, after 5 years of trying to figure out what is wrong with me, going to doctor after doctor I was diagnosed with Hashimotos. The thing is, is I am not so sure if Hashimotos is the only problem. My symptoms are:

Massive head noise in the center of my brain, sounds like a jet plane.

Massive Tinnitus in both ears

Massive fatigue and depression

Burning eyes

This is 24/7, started Aug 5th 2008

This has not been manageable and have been homebound, lost my job and my marriage is all but over thanks to a completely non understanding wife of 30 years. I thought she was going to be there for me if I ever got sick, never saw that coming. Every day is a battle to get to the next and I am suffering horribly. Has anybody else had these symptoms with this illness?

Here are my labs:

3/29/13

T4 .92 (Ref .70-2.00)

T3 2.60 (Ref 1.70-4.20)

TSH 18.62 (Ref .4 - 5.4)

Thyr Pero AB 128 (Ref <35)

Thyroglob AB 381 (Ref <115)

12/13/13

T4 Free 1.43 (Ref .70 - 2.00)

TSH 2.4 (Ref .270 - 4.20)

As you can see my TSH is way down, but I feel the same, also my Endo is so conservative with the levothyroxine. I am on .05 mg per day.

I had an ultrasound on my thyroid, Impression: Heterogeneous, borderline prominent thyroid glad without eveidence of a discrete solid or cystic thyroid nodule.

I had my Endo check my Vitamin D and that was low, so she put me on I think 10,000 IUs per week for now, on my test from 12/13/13 the result was 30.8 (Ref 30.0 - 100.0)

I just don't get this, I can't seem to find my way out of this maze.

Thank you for any thoughts.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/meningioma/basics/symptoms/CON-20026098

Welcome to the Board!

And, I am sorry for your troubles; both health wise and otherwise.

Your TSH could stand to be a bit lower. And FREE T3 would be a better test than the T3

When did you have the ultra-sound of your thyroid? High TPO and High Thyroglobulin Ab are suggestive of many things and one of them is cancer. And that leads me to ask; "Has not a single doctor scheduled an MRI of your brain all these years?" Please go to the link above.

Your doctor should raise your Levothyroxine a bit and you might consider finding a better doctor as this one is keeping you in a very bad place by not titrating your thyroxine replacement further.

However, this might contribute to the situation, I do not think that is the essence of the problem. Please push for an MRI of the brain.

Bear in mind, I am not a doctor and others may have a different point of view.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you been to an opthomologist? (I don't mean the regular optomotrist -- but the real MD opthomologist?)

I think going to see one regarding your burning eyes could, mentioning the other symptoms, could possibly lead to further help. I'd want to go to one who has really excellent reviews on yelp or online.

have you been to an ENT regarding the ears & sounds? The sounds in the brain could be related to something going on with the ears/auditory system -- I think that would be an ENT with good reviews would be a good place to start on that.

Hope you get some help.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm leaning towards something in the optic/auditory systems. Have you considered seeing an ophthalmologist or ENT at a medical school? They're very good at getting to the bottom of things.


----------



## tullfan (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for your replies, unfortunately I have done all of that and everything comes out normal, until I finally found I had Hashimotos.


----------

